
Beijing Internet Court launches online litigation service center - Mzperx
https://english.bjinternetcourt.gov.cn/2019-07/01/c_190.htm
======
smdz
The title is missing the point..

It says "... to be used for the completion of “repetitive basic work” only..."

That is what most software automation attempts to do!

------
yorwba
The original press release has a bit more information on the implementation:
[https://www.bjinternetcourt.gov.cn/cac/zw/1562291071463.html](https://www.bjinternetcourt.gov.cn/cac/zw/1562291071463.html)

The "virtual AI judge" has a collection of 120 frequently asked questions.
Based on keywords in user input, it picks one of the predetermined answers and
uses speech synthesis to have an avatar read it out. So, a chat bot.

More useful is probably the "mobile court", which is supposed to enable filing
a suit online and participating in hearings via video conference. The avatar
is only a small part of that.

They've also opened a shop on Taobao, which seems absurd to me, but they seem
to be very enthusiastic about it.

------
azinman2
It’s not actually a judge. Title is misleading.

~~~
snaky
> Title is misleading

As in most of the cases when AI is involved, and most of the cases when China
is involved.

~~~
toxicFork
Let's develop a machine learning algorithm which can decide the likelihood of
misleading title by checking what contexts are involved

~~~
misterman0
Before we have developed a machine learning algorithm which can decide what
contexts are involved in a corpus by checking which words are included, and in
what order and within what subcontext?

~~~
toxicFork
Maybe.

~~~
misterman0
I like your reasoning, it is worthy of both karma and LOL's.

------
marsRoverDev
We in the west are already using this for bail decisionmaking - this one is
used in the US.

[https://www.equivant.com/northpointe-
suite/](https://www.equivant.com/northpointe-suite/)

On another note, why is there always a push to "humanise" the system with some
bullshit robot? It's completely unnecessary. What it boils down to is some
weighted matrices doing mathematical work. I would argue that if it was used
by a human judge to aid their judgement, mixed in with their prior experience.
I would argue that in a lot of cases it is going to make them question their
own biases if the system is designed to be race blind and only using the
salient facts.

------
tomohawk
Emerson's hobgoblin come to life?

[https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/353571-a-foolish-
consistenc...](https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/353571-a-foolish-consistency-
is-the-hobgoblin-of-little-minds-adored)

------
waterdownship
I just realized the url and title for this entry changed..

------
est
> litigation reception and online guidance

tl;dr chat bots.

------
warofthewontons
the internet of wechat

~~~
Mzperx
Exactly. See you later open web.

